
Jetpack to the WP.com Cloud - bjonathan
http://jetpack.me/2011/03/09/blast-off/
======
jamesgeck0
I wish WordPress would use unique names for their software releases. Didn't
they just have that namespace collision with Django? It's great that they
checked with Mozilla before using the name "Jetpack", but it's still going to
confuse some people if used without the prefix.

~~~
benatkin
There's no namespace collision here. The word _namespace_ has a specific
meaning; it doesn't just mean whatever you want it to mean.

<http://www.wordnik.com/words/namespace>

------
bdickason
I was expecting a simple Heroku-style scalable cloud hosting solution for
Wordpress with one-click deploy from wordpress.org. A few plugins that
wordpress hosts doesn't seem like that exciting of a feature :\

~~~
briandoll
Same here. The use of the word "cloud" here is a misnomer and feels very
strange coming from a group of folks many of us previously assumed were above
that sort of hype.

I'm confused why someone would want to run the decidedly hamstrung version of
Wordpress if they have the option to run the "real thing"?

For example, Wordpress.com blogs do not allow JavaScript of any kind. They
make decisions like this to better be able to handle the scalability of their
hosted offering, and for that it's entirely logical, if not a bit annoying.

Would the Jetpack version of Wordpress be similarly locked down? Of course you
could make tweaks to it to do whatever you want with it once you host it on
your own, but then again, why not just use the full wordpress.org version?

Open-sourcing a few plugins that were previously only available to
Wordpress.com users would be just as nice, but I guess then the ability to put
the word "cloud" in big type doesn't fit as well.

~~~
photomatt
We're trying to remove all the barriers you used to have to hosting WP
yourself, from ease of upgrading to the cool social features on WP.com that
are in or coming to Jetpack.

------
oldstrangers
"I already use a plugin that is now part of Jetpack (such as WordPress.com
Stats). What do I do now? As we upgrade each of our individual plugins to be a
part of Jetpack, we’ll prompt you to switch over to the new, Jetpack-powered
version."

What I'm reading here is that I'll soon be dropping Wordpress.com stats
entirely. I don't want a bloated plugin like Jetpack when all I need from it
is the stats plugin. Thanks but no thanks.

------
ck2
FAQ: _Some individual features that Jetpack provides will be free, but others
in the future may require payment._

------
photomatt
I don't know if people will fully understand Jetpack yet, because it's early
-- like the iPhone 1G. But this is the most significant release Automattic has
done yet, in my opinion.

~~~
slouch
it seems like this is just a group of hosted plugins. what am i missing?

------
plainOldText
Has anyone else interpreted this title + link like this:

Jetpack to the WP.com Cloud: Jet pack me!

